# Begginner cysser



## Glot (28/1/16)

This recipe is just a basic and needs tweaking to make it great.
2 lts pasturised apple/pear/ rasberry
2 lts apple pear
2 kg local honey
2 packets EC1118 yeast
DAP. Staggered.
One 19 litre spring water jug.
Throw them all in the jug. Add 1/2 a teaspoon of DAP at beginning, then 1/4 each day for two days. Leave a week then another 1/4.
Shake the shit out of it to aerate.
Cap with a folded bit of cling wrap and a rubber band. Ferment in your beer ferment fridge or about 18 to 22 deg
Leave for at least 6 weeks. Then store in a cool spot for 2 to 3 months.
Read the label. Make sure the juice has no preservatives added.
This is a sweet cysser good for sipping as a dessert.
A good entry one.
Observe your usual brewing sanitisation rules.


----------



## barls (28/1/16)

personally id use d47 instead of the c1118


----------



## Dae Tripper (28/1/16)

Excuse my ignorance but is a Cysser like a desert wine? (google found me squat)


----------



## Airgead (28/1/16)

Cyser is a mead made with apple juice or alternatively a cider made stronger by adding honey. 

I'd use 71b myself but that's because I use it for pretty much everything that isn't beer.


----------



## barls (28/1/16)

or the one that airgead suggested. both are good for this style


----------



## LiquidGold (28/1/16)

Thanks for this, I've been meaning to have a go at a cyser for a while now. Can I substitute standard yeast nutrient instead of DAP since that's all I got?


----------



## barls (28/1/16)

also i think your volume may be high as at 20+ litres it will ferment out dry.


----------



## LiquidGold (28/1/16)

I thought that as well at first but I think the 19L water jug is just being used as a fermenting vessel with the volume being 4L plus the honey, although I could be wrong.


----------



## Glot (29/1/16)

I was just keeping it simple. Beginner's style. Use any container you want. DAP is just a very basic cheap yeast nutrient. If you have better, use it. Also, US05 will work ok as a yeast. I stress Beginner's. I was scared to even try after reading so many over the top posts about meads, ciders etc. I just wanted to give someone in a similar situation a starting point.
One point. Avoid pineapple in a cider. Yuk.


----------



## barls (29/1/16)

a good basic cyser would be as follows
4.8L of apple juice ( can be apple and pear or what ever floats your boat)
500-1kg of honey
d47 or 71b for a sweeter stye. ec1118 for a bone dry that take a long tim dot age out and become drinkable.
staggered nutrient additions
final volume around 5-6 L 
and an alcohol percentage of between 16 and 12% depending on yeast used.


----------

